# Visa Questions



## ddifonzo001 (Nov 14, 2016)

Hey everyone

I hope everyone is having a great day. I have a question about my current visa. It is going to expire in 3 weeks and im looking to renew it. A few things have recently changed though. I recently accepted a job working as a freelancer based in the US. My visa to mexico was originally " with permission to work" and was sponsored by a Mexican company. Will it be hard to renew the visa? Is there a special process i'll have to go through? I will meet all the income requirements but i'm just wondering if they will make me redo the entire process or if i can still just renew the temp resident card. Let me know your input!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ddifonzo001 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great day. I have a question about my current visa. It is going to expire in 3 weeks and im looking to renew it. A few things have recently changed though. I recently accepted a job working as a freelancer based in the US. My visa to mexico was originally " with permission to work" and was sponsored by a Mexican company. Will it be hard to renew the visa? Is there a special process i'll have to go through? I will meet all the income requirements but i'm just wondering if they will make me redo the entire process or if i can still just renew the temp resident card. Let me know your input!


I suggest taking your questions to your local INM office. Only they can give you a definitive answer. Good luck!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think you can renew it at the appropriate time, but that you are also required to inform INM of any change of employment, marital status, address, etc. within a matter of days.
Isla Verde gave the best advice: Go to INM and ask them.


----------



## ddifonzo001 (Nov 14, 2016)

RVGRINGO said:


> I think you can renew it at the appropriate time, but that you are also required to inform INM of any change of employment, marital status, address, etc. within a matter of days.
> Isla Verde gave the best advice: Go to INM and ask them.



I am currently in Leon visiting...would it be possible to go to the INM here? Or does it have to be in Monterrey where it was issued?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ddifonzo001 said:


> I am currently in Leon visiting...would it be possible to go to the INM here? Or does it have to be in Monterrey where it was issued?


It's best to make inquiries at the INM office in the city of your official Mexican residence. Different offices may have different ways of dealing with situations lke yours.


----------

